# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Ideas for stairs

## Loki429

Hi all 
I'm looking for some ideas for stairs to a deck please.
I've started building a deck but didn't really know what I was going to do for stairs. I hoped that whilst building inspiration would come to me and all would be good. Unfortunately that hasn't happened and I'm now looking for some ideas! 
Take a look at the attached picture. The stairs are to go between the centre posts, approx 5.6m wide. I've marked the height off the ground at each end - 0.8 and 1.0m. I want to keep the centre section (between those two posts) open as it frames a nice bush view from the house. I also don't want the stairs taking up too much more of the grassed yard. 
My only suggestion so far is to create some large "double size" stairs that go the full width. By double size I mean double a normal tread and riser size. This could double up as a seat too. Then down the middle I would have an intermediate step on each double step so there would be a normal stair size set of stairs right the way up the middle (approx 2m wide.) 
Or perhaps some sort of tapering stairs that get narrower as they get closer to the ground? 
Any suggestions most welcome. 
Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Jim Carroll

I would go with the full width between posts. If you only make a standard width step you are going to form a track in the grass where it stops, by going full width between posts you will eliminate a lot of that. 
Have double wide treads and only single height risers. It would keep the open look you are after. As you say it will also add a couple of seats if needed for the backyard cricket.

----------


## pawnhead

It's unconventional to have them narrower at the bottom. I'd make them wider. 
How about this:   
Make them as wide as your opening if you want.
Have the stringers underneath, and set back 50mm from the nose, so it looks like the treads are floating.

----------


## UteMad

A set of wide stairs in matching decking       
A few ideas... Stairs chew up space and the deeper the tread the more space you use..... Divide your deck to ground height by 180mm to get the number of risers ... you have 1 less tread than risers... you come out into yard tread depth by number of treads 
cheers utemad

----------


## Loki429

I finally decided on a design for the stairs and have started construction. 
The attached pics pretty much tell the story!
Its a work in progress with another level still to be added.

----------


## Dr - 307

utemad, 
Curious about the pics you posted for Loki.  Are the stairs proper stringer constructed or big box frame on smaller box frame on smaller box frame etc.....? 
Cheers,
Dr - 307.

----------


## pawnhead

That's going to look really good Loki.
Have you considered return mitering the boards around the corner of the step, as in UteMad's second photo?
It's a question of taste, but it might give it a bit more 'flair'.

----------


## Loki429

> Have you considered return mitering the boards around the corner of the step, as in UteMad's second photo?

  I thought about doing it that way but have decided on something slightly different.
The ends of the steps will be filled in with decking too and positioned to hide the end grain. Boards will be run horizontal with one board at the front vertical. Where the two boards meet they will be mitered. 
I've gone with no setback or nose too as I intend to use the steps as seating for those backyard cricket matches Jim mentions! (Or perhaps a half-time beer whilst mowing the lawn... :Tongue: )

----------


## UteMad

> utemad, 
> Curious about the pics you posted for Loki. Are the stairs proper stringer constructed or big box frame on smaller box frame on smaller box frame etc.....? 
> Cheers,
> Dr - 307.

  
Nah don't use stringers as it doesn't allow enough for the deep treads everyone wants.... Box on box plus other tricks 
cheers utemad

----------


## Dr - 307

You just put a big smile on my face mate, THANKS!
I thought it was the box on box trick minus the rabbit. Now I know what to do. I have built stairs to messanine floors the proper stringer way but for this job I'm gonna use the box trick. 
Thanks for the help brother,
Cheers,
Dr - 307.

----------


## Loki429

Just thought I'd post a progress pic of the steps.
Not quite finished yet - I need to close in the sides. 
Very happy with how they've turned out!

----------

